# Solved: Windows 7: Can't Ping Either of 2 Cmputers on Net



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a desktop and laptop connected in a net using Belkin Router. The problem is that I can not ping desktop to laptop or laptop to desktop. I am using Windows 7 firewall and have tried with it turned on and off. My system information is:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2302 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 104473 MB, Free - 58110 MB; D: Total - 51856 MB, Free - 45204 MB; G: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 218176 MB; H: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 341590 MB; 
Motherboard: Intel Corporation , D865GLC , AAC27501-408 , BTLC40811880 
Antivirus: G Data AntiVirus 2011, Updated and Enabled

The pinging, ipconfig all, nbtstat for the desktop are as follows(The text in bold are my comments):

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping laptopcomputer

Pinging LaptopComputer [fe80::4562:2b92:616a:d051%12] with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for fe80::4562:2b92:616a:d051%12:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

*The following is with Windows 7 Firewall Turned Off*

C:\Users\Owner>ping laptopcomputer

Pinging LaptopComputer [fe80::4562:2b92:616a:d051%12] with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for fe80::4562:2b92:616a:d051%12:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GatewayDesktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-0C-F5-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b5d7:2933:a6ff:7b4f%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 04, 2010 7:30:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 11, 2146 12:36:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201328617
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-01-9A-D0-00-0C-F1-CF-B4-68

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3491:2069:9d5a:9029(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3491:2069:9d5a:9029%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Owner>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.2.5] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name  Type Status
---------------------------------------------
GATEWAYDESKTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME1 <00> GROUP Registered
GATEWAYDESKTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME1 <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Owner>

The same information from the laptop:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping gatewaydesktop

Pinging GatewayDesktop [fe80::b5d7:2933:a6ff:7b4f%14] with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for fe80::b5d7:2933:a6ff:7b4f%14:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

*The following Ping is with Windows 7 Firewall off*

C:\Users\Owner>ping gatewaydesktop

Pinging GatewayDesktop [fe80::b5d7:2933:a6ff:7b4f%14] with 32 bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for fe80::b5d7:2933:a6ff:7b4f%14:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaptopComputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-4D-E3-10-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-4D-E3-10-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4562:2b92:616a:d051%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 04, 2010 7:30:37 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 11, 2146 12:40:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369108557
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B6-32-B2-88-AE-1D-4B-5C-DF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-4B-5C-DF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2E667E92-2BEB-4518-A5D6-B9F76BE12284}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{589A3D80-96AE-43D1-8E1B-F47BC7A1702F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8ab:1b87:3f57:fdfc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8ab:1b87:3f57:fdfc%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.2.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
LAPTOPCOMPUTER <20> UNIQUE Registered
LAPTOPCOMPUTER <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME1 <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME1 <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME1 <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## iamdon (Sep 30, 2010)

Command Prompt ran in Admin mode?


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

I ran cmd in administrative mode also and produced identical results.


----------



## iamdon (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you try to ping by IP Address?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable IPv6 and post the same two tests again.

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sure enough turning off IPv6 allowed me to ping by name.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping laptopcomputer

Pinging LaptopComputer [192.168.2.3] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 4ms

C:\Users\Owner>

*Turning on IPv6 and pinging by IPv4 address also worked thus:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping 192.168.2.3

Pinging 192.168.2.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.3: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GatewayDesktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-0C-F5-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b5d7:2933:a6ff:7b4f%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 06, 2010 5:06:05 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 12, 2146 5:14:38 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201328617
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-01-9A-D0-00-0C-F1-CF-B4-68

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1440:2b6:9d5a:9029(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1440:2b6:9d5a:9029%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Owner>

*Why won't pinging using computer name under IPv6 work?*


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

are there any firewalls installed?


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

blakcshadow said:


> are there any firewalls installed?


No just Windows 7 Firewall which I turn on and off on both computers simultaneously.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not entirely sure why that doesn't work, it should.

We can try a stack reset to see if that helps.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is what I obtained in doing the commands you requested:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No change with IPv6 enabled?

Just curious, why do you feel you need IPv6? I have it disabled here.


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> No change with IPv6 enabled?
> 
> Just curious, why do you feel you need IPv6? I have it disabled here.


John,

I had IPv6 enabled when I tried to get homegroups to work. I do not need it anymore. Obvously Windows 7 has some problems with IPv6 since a Ping won't work with it.

jo50


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I've seen some people have issues with it, and others run with it enabled without problems. I suspect it's something like the router getting confused over it, but I've never bothered to track it down. I don't use Homegroups here, they're pretty useless if you have other versions of Windows in the network.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

That is interesting to say the least.

I would like to think i know a couple of things about networking being halfway through my CCNA course but being the rookie that I am the first things I thought of are not the case.

It looks to me like something is up with the DNS and ipv6. I dont claim to know everything here but the router must be functioning as a DNS for you to be able to ping by name.

That or something else is, the pc maybe? Regardless there has to be some dns going on.

Could be a problem in the DNS file that has broken ipv6 addresses IE; the dns file lists the names and ipv4 correctly, but the ipv6 addresses are not.

I cant say I have ever had this problem before, or gotten to it in class yet.

dns flush maybe?

i am ripping apart all my textbooks on this one, it kind of caught my eye.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Still wondering how this is going to turn out.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I've taken CCNA and IPv6 may be trying to use the router as Dual-Stack, where the router is not capable. The router most likely has a switch built in as well, if it is operating as a DNS server.


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have looked carefully through the setup pages for the Belkin Play Max Router. I can find no indication that it is serving as a DNS host. It is serving as a DHCP server.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

it may do so, without saying it. My home router does this, and there is no mention of DNS at all. I am able to go trough the router itself and see all devices as well as IP addresses assigned


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

blakcshadow said:


> it may do so, without saying it. My home router does this, and there is no mention of DNS at all. I am able to go trough the router itself and see all devices as well as IP addresses assigned


Well, I too am able to see all devices and IP addresses assigned. I guess the problem is indeed in the router.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

if you have a different router, try using it as a test to see if it is indeed the router


----------



## jo50 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't have a different router. Therefore I am marking this closed.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

jo50 said:


> I have looked carefully through the setup pages for the Belkin Play Max Router. I can find no indication that it is serving as a DNS host. It is serving as a DHCP server.


Something has to be in order for you to be able to ping by name.

That is what DNS does, it matches IP addresses with names. And it seems to me that there is an incorrect IPv6 address associated with that PC's "name". And, logically IPv6 would have to be superseding IPv4.

But that is just me thinking off the top of my head, I could be wrong.

Either way a DNS flush wouldn't hurt.

http://www.tech-faq.com/how-to-flush-dns.html


----------

